# Old Graflex work :)



## hydroshock (Jan 21, 2013)

So I picked up a new / old lens for my Graphic View. I only had the one plate which is 38mm, and the lens I got was 35mm. The lens didn't work at all when I got it, so I gave it a good acetone bath, then lubed it good. Now it seems to be pretty straight on. Anyhow, thought I'd share what I did to get in action. Gonna expose a couple sheets in the morning to make sure it's solid but I'm fairly confident it will work. Basically some double-sided tape on the back of the front, and I smushed a 1 1/4" tube washer in from the back to seal it up.


----------

